# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Gedichtje Over een wat een slechte dag in je leven kan doen.

## Cyntia19

Ik was 14 en een dag in mijn bestaan,
Heeft mijn onschuld doen vergaan.

Jij hebt mij verpest en opgezadeld met een vrachtwagen aan emoties,
Jij zette mijn gevoelens en echte gedachten achter tralies.

Op het moment dat jij me de jonko gaf om te roken,
Wist je al wat je met me ging uitspoken.

Opeens was ik heel erg moe en loom,
Alles was een wazige droom.

Jij legde me op je bed en trok mijn kleren uit,
en bekeek je buit.

Ik kon me niet bewegen maar ik voelde wat je deed,
Over mijn lippen kreeg ik niet eens een hulpkreet.

Soms kon ik wat prevelen, je doet me pijn,
Laat me gaan dit is niet fijn.

Dan keek je me aan en je lachte naar mij,
Je was erg blij.

Maar op dat moment vermoorde je mijn ziel,
Wat er overbleef is een angstige debiel.

Maar opeens voelde ik een beetje kracht,
Een beetje macht.

En ik schopte je en probeerde overeind te komen,
maar dat zag je aankomen.

Je werd boos en duwde me om,
Tot je klaarkom.

Toen je klaar was zei je kleed je aan,
Ik trok mijn kleren aan en liet een traan.

Ik was zo moe van alles en mijn hoofd tolde,
En het voelde alsof mijn emoties stolde.

Je vroeg superlief gaat het?
Ga nog maar even slapen op bed.

Je duwde me om en dekte me toe,
Ik viel in slaap ik was zo moe.

Die dag ging ik dood, ik was vermoord,
Mijn emoties ziel hopen en dromen in de kiem gesmoord.

Sinds die dag ben ik een lege huls,
Met alleen nog een hartpuls.

Sinds die dag leef ik op automatische piloot,
En wens ik elke dag was ik maar dood.

Die dag ben ik doodgegaan.

----------


## Raimun

Oranje oooh oranje boven..
voorwaar 't is niet te geloven...

Opgetut in nationale kleuren..
't thuisfront zag het toen gebeuren...
ze speelden in 't rood ...
gewis.. dat werd hun dood ..

De Portugezen in het zwart...
speelden 't spel ook roerend hard..

Hoewel..het zat er in...
doch dat balletje wilde er niet in !..
en ja ...die laatste 2..
die maakten het verschil.....

Gedaan met toeters en bazuinen..
ieder in bedenkelijke luimen...
nu met stille trom...
heel vlug naar huis weerom...

Och maakt het wel iets uit ..?
volgende keer ..
doen wij het weer eens te meer ...
Proost !

*RXII13*

----------


## Neetje

Wow Cyntia19

Je tekst raakt me

----------

